# 2012 Nor Cal brevet schedule



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

The Nor Cal randonneuring groups have announced their 2012 schedule if you’re looking for some brevet action.

Davis Bike Club 
Welcome to DBC! — Davis Bike Club
200 K, 12/31/11
200 K, 1/1/12
200 K 3/3/12
300 K 3/17/12
400 K 4/14/12
600 k 5/4/12

Santa Rosa Cycle Club 
Santa Rosa Cycling Club
200 K 1/28/12
200 K 2/25/12
300 K 3/24/12
400 K 4/28/12
600 K 6/2/12

San Francisco Randonneurs 
San Francisco Randonneurs : Home
200 K 1/21/12
200 K 2/12/12
300 K 3/10/12
400 K 4/21/12
600 K 5/12/12
1000 K 6/21/12
200/300 K 7/14/12
200 K 7/15/12
400 K 7/28/12

Santa Cruz Randonneurs 
Santa Cruz California Randonneurs Bicycle Events
200 K 7/712
300 K 8/11/12
400 K9/1/12
600 K 9/29/12


----------

